# Ford 860 --- what is this?



## Henry the 800 (Mar 16, 2021)

I just purchased an 860 and it came with a scraper blade, plow, stabilizers and an extra set of front rims. It also came with the this one piece that I am not sure what it is?

It one end pointed up and the other is down, both have a hole and looks like it would attach to the lift arms.









The man I purchased it from said his father bought the tractor new and he purchased it from his fathers estate, but he never really used this tractor that much, so he did not know what this was either, but felt like it was part of the tractor (or parts his father had for it).

Thank you for sharing your knowledge!


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

I can't say for sure, it has been a long time since I have been on a farm, but I am sure I have seen bars like this bolted to the front of disc ploughs, so the ploughing angle could be changed to suit ground conditions.

This offset bar was clamped either side of the plough chassis and could be altered by loosening off the clamp bolts and rotating to the desired angle.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

a Massey Ferguson plough with your link


----------



## Henry the 800 (Mar 16, 2021)

FredM said:


> a Massey Ferguson plough with your link
> View attachment 71598


Thank you Fred, that is very helpful! It must have been part of a different plow than the one that came with the tractor.


----------

